# Suggestions for a new boat



## lucescoflathead (Sep 20, 2014)

This is a big order, but I'd like some suggestions on my next purchase.I'd like a jet inboard,seats 8 people. I want something like a fish and ski. I know you can fish out of any boat, but I'd like one that's geared toward fishing, however would be comfortable for the family. And it needs to be able to go fast,pull tubes and skiers. I just can't see myself fishing out of a SEA-DOO or Yamaha jet boat.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ggoldy (Sep 20, 2014)

Party barge? With two big honkin' engines on the back? Wouldn't be inboards, but it's a nice, big, flat fishing platform.....and around here, I seen these things 'FLYING' up and down the ICW!


----------



## Tl1000r (Sep 20, 2014)

I am selling my sugarsand mirage fish and fun . 

It's 18 ft seats 8 but is best with 4 to 5 people unless they are small kids . 

2004 with 240 fi merc sportjet . New complete motor 3 years ago . Has fish finder , and livewell/ cooler upgrade . It has a wrap around engine hatch for 2 people to sit and fish from , and the front has a removable carpeted board Inbetween the seats for someone to stand and fish , also the board slides into a slot below the windshield to block wind on cool days . Boat does 52 . 

Got my new boat coming and need to sell it soon . 

I'm in nj


----------



## RivrLivn (Sep 20, 2014)

To haul that kind of load I would go with a V8 inboard boat. Not sure about your area, but the fish and ski aluminum jets are very common in MO.
Here is a builder that will customize it about any way you want: https://www.precisionjetboats.com
I went with a NW style aluminum jet boat to get more of an all around boat. I have had 8 to 10 adults in mine many times and I've ran it through 4" of water.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies.


----------

